# State pension query



## Davos87 (8 Feb 2021)

I reach the grand young age of 66 this month and qualify for my state pension. Made the claim to apply online and had a txt to say they are dealing with it. The pension is paid in 'arrears' according to gov.uk/pensions website, so does that mean I will get my first payment 4 weeks after my birthday? Im a tad confused.
Cheers for any responses from current recipients of SP or knowlegeable others.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2021)

I think the first payment comes about 6 weeks after your retirement date, but that might have changed by now. 
Phone the helpline. They actually do help!


----------



## Ian H (8 Feb 2021)

Yes, in arrears, but I can't remember exactly when. Then it's four-weekly, not monthly.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2021)

Just Googled this. Hope it helps


----------



## midlife (8 Feb 2021)

Quick check, as my NI number ends 90 I'll be paid on a Friday........ sometime after my 67th Birthday I think.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2021)

I cannot be sure it is still the same, but, I was paid approximately one weeks pension, a week after my birthday, then, every 4 weeks there-after.

I was entitled to state pension at 65 (2012). My birthday is on 6th of month, I received first payment, into my bank on 12th. Thereafter, as I said, every four weeks on a Friday. My NHI letter ends "89C", if that matters.

I was used to calendar monthly payment, so, the 13 * 4 weekly payment is quite nice, it means I have one month per year, with two pension payments, so, I can buy myself new "toys"


----------



## Davos87 (8 Feb 2021)

Thanks all for the kind replies.
Yes my Nat insurance number ends in 75 so I will get paid on a Thursday. Think it will be around middle of March then.
* Puts credit card away for a few more weeks *


----------



## Dave7 (8 Feb 2021)

If things are still the same** you can have it paid weekly.....so you only wait one week for your lolly.
**things might have changed since I retired.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> If things are still the same** you can have it paid weekly.....so you only wait one week for your lolly.
> **things might have changed since I retired.


I got mine three years ago and there was no option for weekly payment.

Nice little pay rise for us oldsters coming up in April


----------



## Beebo (8 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I was used to calendar monthly payment, so, the 13 * 4 weekly payment is quite nice, it means I have one month per year, with two pension payments, so, I can buy myself new "toys"


Being extremely young I wasn’t aware of the 4 weekly payment detail. 
Doesn’t that play havoc with monthly direct debits as the pension moves every month?


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> Being extremely young I wasn’t aware of the 4 weekly payment detail.
> Doesn’t that play havoc with monthly direct debits as the pension moves every month?


Why should that matter if you know what is coming out when?


----------



## srw (8 Feb 2021)

"In arrears" means that you are paid at the end of the period for the period just gone. It's the way most companies pay their staff The opposite is "in advance". The practical difference in the case of a pension is that when you die your final payment can be adjusted to ensure that you are only paid for the time that you're actually alive, which makes it less likely that the government will have to ask your estate to pay back an overpayment.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (8 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> Being extremely young I wasn’t aware of the 4 weekly payment detail.
> Doesn’t that play havoc with monthly direct debits as the pension moves every month?


Yes it can do. But we are dealing with Civil Service mentality and considering the beneficiary isn't on their radar. 
But if is nice once a year when you get two payday in a month


----------



## Beebo (8 Feb 2021)

vickster said:


> Why should that matter if you know what is coming out when?


Because it’s a budgeting issue. It’s much simpler with fixed dates in and out. 
I get paid on the last day of the month. 
All my DDs go out on 1st day of month so I know what I have left to spend.


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> Because it’s a budgeting issue. It’s much simpler with fixed dates in and out.
> I get paid on the last day of the month.
> All my DDs go out on 1st day of month so I know what I have left to spend.


Fair enough. I’ve never had an issue, but then I don’t spend all my incoming and have easy access savings if needed short term.
I’ve never really deliberately budgeted and don’t spend all in one go. My DDs go out at different points in the month, I pay myself on the 28th usually (as thats when I was paid when employed). My 2 big DDs go out on the 16th and 19th (mortgage used to be on 1st but paid off a year ago)


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> Being extremely young I wasn’t aware of the 4 weekly payment detail.
> Doesn’t that play havoc with monthly direct debits as the pension moves every month?



I have a "Company Pension" too, which is paid calendar monthly, so, I am not totally dependant on my State Pension, but, with a bit of planning/budgeting, it would not be difficult to manage "normal" monthly DD with 4 weekly payments, 10 minutes a month with a spreadsheet would be more than adequate... IMHO


----------



## mistyoptic (8 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> Being extremely young I wasn’t aware of the 4 weekly payment detail.
> Doesn’t that play havoc with monthly direct debits as the pension moves every month?


I spent some years working for the co-op who paid 4 weekly. It’s actually quite nice if you budget according to your pay packet. Once a year you get a “free” wage credit. Useful for holidays or new bikes etc.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> Being extremely young I wasn’t aware of the 4 weekly payment detail.
> Doesn’t that play havoc with monthly direct debits as the pension moves every month?


Why should it? You're pension payment date gets earlier each month so you are always ahead of the DDs and it's hardly rocket science to keep track of your balance.


----------



## Chislenko (13 Feb 2021)

I start next year so can I ask how soon before your 66th birthday do you apply for your pension to ensure you get it on time?

If you don't apply do they not notify you to tell you it is due?


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Feb 2021)

Chislenko said:


> I start next year so can I ask how soon before your 66th birthday do you apply for your pension to ensure you get it on time?
> 
> If you don't apply do they not notify you to tell you it is due?


They notify you inviting you to apply.

I had a right palaver with mine, started filling in the online form as advised and I got so far when it told me it was unable to proceed because my information did not match their records. I then phoned up and the guy told me we could do it over the phone. I started giving him the info he asked for and after about five questions he told me that he couldn't go any further for the same reason I got online. He said he was not allowed to tell me why and would have to terminate the call, but he would send a paper form as that was the only way they were allowed to update records.

The form duly arrived, was filled in and just over a week later I got the letter giving me my award and the date it would start. When Mrs SJ's date came the online form had been simplified and it went through straight away.


----------



## Chislenko (13 Feb 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> They notify you inviting you to apply.
> 
> I had a right palaver with mine, started filling in the online form as advised and I got so far when it told me it was unable to proceed because my information did not match their records. I then phoned up and the guy told me we could do it over the phone. I started giving him the info he asked for and after about five questions he told me that he couldn't go any further for the same reason I got online. He said he was not allowed to tell me why and would have to terminate the call, but he would send a paper form as that was the only way they were allowed to update records.
> 
> The form duly arrived, was filled in and just over a week later I got the letter giving me my award and the date it would start. When Mrs SJ's date came the online form had been simplified and it went through straight away.



Thanks Joe.


----------



## Davos87 (15 Feb 2021)

I filled in the online form around end of October. I received a txt from DWP end of November saying they were working on my state pension claim and they would contact me when completed. Ive heard nowt since, I reach pensionable age this week so I find that a tad surprising? If I dont get any communication in the next few days Im going to contact them.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Feb 2021)

Davos87 said:


> I filled in the online form around end of October. I received a txt from DWP end of November saying they were working on my state pension claim and they would contact me when completed. Ive heard nowt since, I reach pensionable age this week so I find that a tad surprising? If I dont get any communication in the next few days Im going to contact them.


I'd phone them ASAP.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Why should it? You're pension payment date gets earlier each month so you are always ahead of the DDs and it's hardly rocket science to keep track of your balance.


And you get 13 payments per annum


----------



## Davos87 (16 Feb 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'd phone them ASAP.


I took your advice and rang this morning. Took a while to get through to speak to a human being mind. The upshot is that they are handling my claim, it’s seems however, that another dept does the actual working out of the sum you are entitled to then when they have finished this calculation they pass it on to another dept who then write the letter officially informing you of what you’re entitled to and when you get paid. 3 days before my 66th birthday the lady couldn’t tell me what the final amount I will get is as they are STILL working on it. She said I will receive the letter up to 10 working days after my qualifying birthday. 🙁
I am glad I rang and checked as think it might have given them a bit of a nudge. Thanks.


----------



## iluvmybike (16 Feb 2021)

Be aware that you will not get the full state pension if you were in a 'contracted out' type of company pension scheme


----------



## Chislenko (16 Feb 2021)

I'm slightly confused by some of these posts, doesn't take much these days!!

I still have a year to go and if I go on the government website, put in my NI number, it tells me I will be getting £175 a week and some pennies.

I was contracted out of serps for a long time and am already recieving a pension from that.

My national insurance years, i.e. years in employment were 46, I would say at least 15, if not more were contracted out of seeps.

Was never fortunate enough to work for a company that offered a pension scheme.

Hence my confusion, if they can tell me what I will be getting with a year to go why can't they tell people who are on the verge of claiming their pension?


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Feb 2021)

Chislenko said:


> I'm slightly confused by some of these posts, doesn't take much these days!!
> 
> I still have a year to go and if I go on the government website, put in my NI number, it tells me I will be getting £175 a week and some pennies.
> 
> ...



The State Pension system is complex, with numerous changes over the years. It changed again shortly after I reached retirement age (2012). To the best of my knowledge there is a basic state pension, with various “add ins” accrued over the years (eg serps and various similar items).


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Feb 2021)

Chislenko said:


> I'm slightly confused by some of these posts, doesn't take much these days!!
> 
> I still have a year to go and if I go on the government website, put in my NI number, it tells me I will be getting £175 a week and some pennies.
> 
> ...


OK - I have little knowledge so take this with a bucket of salt


but

I thought that if you were contracted OUT of SERPS then that was because you were enrolled in a company pension scheme

I would check that if I were you - you could have a load of money waiting for you

or not - still worth a proper check


----------



## Chislenko (16 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> OK - I have little knowledge so take this with a bucket of salt
> 
> 
> but
> ...



No, when you contracted out of serps your money is diverted to a pension company to invest (Prudential in my case) It is essentially treated like a private pension for you to take as and when with the usual 25%, annuity, drawdown etc options.

I have already took this and it pays out far more than if I had not contracted out and had took the government pension top up option (calculator available on gov site)


----------



## Mr Celine (16 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I thought that if you were contracted OUT of SERPS then that was because you were enrolled in a company pension scheme





Chislenko said:


> No, when you contracted out of serps your money is diverted to a pension company to invest (Prudential in my case) It is essentially treated like a private pension for you to take as and when with the usual 25%, annuity, drawdown etc options.



You are both right.


----------



## Chislenko (17 Feb 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> You are both right.



@Mr Celine has it in one, I was just quoting my personal circumstances.

I stayed contracted out until the bitter end when whichever government stopped it and am glad I did.

I can't remember the exact figures but somewhere on the government site it tells you the maximum you could have built up by staying contracted in and it is no where near what I am getting from contracting out notwithstanding that I also enjoyed the 25% tax free lump sum.

None of this however helps the people up thread who are still waiting to see what they are going to get at the eleventh hour so to speak.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (17 Feb 2021)

So - to summarise

if you were contracted out then the money went somewhere 
either a company pension - in my case which is why I said that
or a pension with a company like Prudential

so the money is somewhere waiting for you - you just need to find out where!


----------



## Beebo (17 Feb 2021)

Chislenko said:


> I'm slightly confused by some of these posts, doesn't take much these days!!
> 
> I still have a year to go and if I go on the government website, put in my NI number, it tells me I will be getting £175 a week and some pennies.
> 
> ...


As I understand it £175.20 is the maximum pension anyone can currently get. There are a few rare exceptions. 
You need a minimum 35 years of contributions. 
Once you have paid 35 years you can’t stop paying.


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Feb 2021)

Beebo said:


> As I understand it £175.20 is the maximum pension anyone can currently get. There are a few rare exceptions.
> You need a minimum 35 years of contributions.
> Once you have paid 35 years you can’t stop paying.



£175.20 may well be the maximum State Pension, but, there are "add-ons", such as Serps etc. Plus, it depends when you reached State Pension age (and years of contributions). I am on the scheme before the current one, and get £720.28 per 4 weeks, ie £180.07/week. 

I may be wrong, but, I think the qualifying years of contributions are 30 now. It is all on the Government Website, the tricky bit is working out the additional bits, it is fiendishly complicated, as only something dreamt up by Civil Servants can be.


----------



## Chislenko (17 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> £175.20 may well be the maximum State Pension, but, there are "add-ons", such as Serps etc. Plus, it depends when you reached State Pension age (and years of contributions). I am on the scheme before the current one, and get £720.28 per 4 weeks, ie £180.07/week.
> 
> I may be wrong, but, I think the qualifying years of contributions are 30 now. It is all on the Government Website, the tricky bit is working out the additional bits, it is fiendishly complicated, as only something dreamt up by Civil Servants can be.



Yes, was looking at that on the site, it was an extra amount for people born before a certain date.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Feb 2021)

FWIW:

My forecast State Pension due to be paid from the end of next year is £10301 which was to be £13500-ish due to S2P payments but was then reduced due to a contracted out period.

It is not possible AFAIK to obtain any information as to how the amount of the contracted out reduction is derived.


----------



## byegad (17 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I think the first payment comes about 6 weeks after your retirement date, but that might have changed by now.
> Phone the helpline. They actually do help!


Yes I did my application on the phone 5 yrs ago and it was excellent in all respects. And yes it's paid in arrears.


----------



## iluvmybike (17 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I may be wrong, but, I think the qualifying years of contributions are 30 now.


It was reduced to 30 at one point but then they changed it back again to 35 - my hubby got caught like that and it was too late at that point to buy back any missing years he had. His state pension was reduced


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Feb 2021)

iluvmybike said:


> It was reduced to 30 at one point but then they changed it back again to 35 - my hubby got caught like that and it was too late at that point to buy back any missing years he had. His state pension was reduced



Yes, it depends on your Date of Birth the keybdate appears to be 6th April 1951 (man), 6th April 1953 (woman)

https://www.gov.uk/state-pension/eligibility

https://www.gov.uk/new-state-pension/your-national-insurance-record-and-your-state-pension

then, there are the complications of Additional State Pension, but, again, depending on your Date of Birth, or, possibly, your partners date of birth

https://www.gov.uk/additional-state-pension


----------



## Davos87 (20 Feb 2021)

So got this by txt message from DWP this morning the day after I turned 66. Looks like it’s sorted then and now await the letter winging it’s way to me outlining the detail of my new financial bounty.
Thanks for all the advice and helpful contributions:

We've processed your State Pension claim. We will send you a letter which will tell you everything you need to know. You do not need to contact us.


----------



## FrankCrank (24 Feb 2021)

Had a couple of friends back there badgering me to check out my UK Gov pension situation. As an expat, a few years back I made sure I had reached the 30 years of contributions so I'd get a full pension. As my friends alluded to, the goalposts have moved and I now need 35 years of contributions. There is a shortfall of 4 years contributions, which I have until 2027 to make, according to the website. I currently take a pension from a former employer, and this combined with the state pension in a few years, will exceed the 12,000 or so allowance, and make me a tax payer again. So, is it worth me topping up my state pension, only to pay more in tax?
I've never been very financially astute, so any advice would be greatly received


----------



## Arrowfoot (24 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I was used to calendar monthly payment, so, the 13 * 4 weekly payment is quite nice, it means I have one month per year, with two pension payments, so, I can buy myself new "toys"


Many years ago, a new bank marketing manager took an extract of welfare payments made for the entire customer base. He did not know about the 1 month a year they would receive it twice. Based on that extract, new credit lines calculated and were automatically made to these customers where the extract had 2 months payments. They only realised the mistake when the collections dept saw spikes in the following months. Guy lost his job etc.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Feb 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> Had a couple of friends back there badgering me to check out my UK Gov pension situation. As an expat, a few years back I made sure I had reached the 30 years of contributions so I'd get a full pension. As my friends alluded to, the goalposts have moved and I now need 35 years of contributions. There is a shortfall of 4 years contributions, which I have until 2027 to make, according to the website. I currently take a pension from a former employer, and this combined with the state pension in a few years, will exceed the 12,000 or so allowance, and make me a tax payer again. So, is it worth me topping up my state pension, only to pay more in tax?
> I've never been very financially astute, so any advice would be greatly received



Even as a basic rate taxpayer, you will still get 80p of every £1 over the (current) £12500 tax free limit. Without knowing the cost of 4 years contributions, I cannot say, but, if you are healthy, I would guess it is worth it. Also would you pay tax in UK or wherever you are living now? You may qualify for tax relief if out of UK for prolonged period.


----------



## byegad (24 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I cannot be sure it is still the same, but, I was paid approximately one weeks pension, a week after my birthday, then, every 4 weeks there-after.
> 
> I was entitled to state pension at 65 (2012). My birthday is on 6th of month, I received first payment, into my bank on 12th. Thereafter, as I said, every four weeks on a Friday. My NHI letter ends "89C", if that matters.
> 
> I was used to calendar monthly payment, so, the 13 * 4 weekly payment is quite nice, it means I have one month per year, with two pension payments, so, I can buy myself new "toys"


I find the 13 payments a pain. Having been paid monthly all my working life, the way the 4 weekly payment comes into my bank account is a pain. Making any estimate of how much money I have is left reliant on my knowing when the DWP payment comes in this month.
I do like the month when the extra payment comes in though!


----------



## FrankCrank (24 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Even as a basic rate taxpayer, you will still get 80p of every £1 over the (current) £12500 tax free limit. Without knowing the cost of 4 years contributions, I cannot say, but, if you are healthy, I would guess it is worth it. Also would you pay tax in UK or wherever you are living now? You may qualify for tax relief if out of UK for prolonged period.


I have to pay tax on any income I get from the UK, which would include pensions I presume. Around 3 grand would cover the extra payments I need for a full Gov pension. Roughly speaking I'd get this back after about 4 years, so maybe it'd be worth doing after all.


----------



## Beebo (24 Feb 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> Had a couple of friends back there badgering me to check out my UK Gov pension situation. As an expat, a few years back I made sure I had reached the 30 years of contributions so I'd get a full pension. As my friends alluded to, the goalposts have moved and I now need 35 years of contributions. There is a shortfall of 4 years contributions, which I have until 2027 to make, according to the website. I currently take a pension from a former employer, and this combined with the state pension in a few years, will exceed the 12,000 or so allowance, and make me a tax payer again. So, is it worth me topping up my state pension, only to pay more in tax?
> I've never been very financially astute, so any advice would be greatly received


The £12k threshold is bound to increase and the pension will increase too, so it’s impossible to give an accurate answer.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Feb 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> I have to pay tax on any income I get from the UK, which would include pensions I presume. Around 3 grand would cover the extra payments I need for a full Gov pension.* Roughly speaking I'd get this back after about 4 years,* so maybe it'd be worth doing after all.



It will give you a real incentive to "keep going"!  I have been retired for 14 years now, I calculated my break-even point at 12 years, so, every day I wake up it is like a very small lottery win


----------



## DCLane (25 Feb 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I may be wrong, but, I think the qualifying years of contributions are 30 now. It is all on the Government Website, the tricky bit is working out the additional bits, it is fiendishly complicated, as only something dreamt up by Civil Servants can be.



Having checked yesterday it's 35 years' contributions for me as I'll get the state pension at 67, providing it's not means-tested by then. My full contributions are paid off in 5-6 years, so I should get that done. SWMBO will get there as well but is a few years behind me.

However, given I'll have a teacher's pension (I'm in a post-1992 university) and she'll have an NHS pension there will be a tax to pay on both. I've also got a couple of company/private pensions, one worth almost nothing, so they'll be taxed as well. And a sideline of an alternative non-financial pension scheme (paintings / vintage watches / antique books) - which I'll presume is also taxable.

It's worth checking up to make sure you'll be OK.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jun 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> I have to pay tax on any income I get from the UK, which would include pensions I presume. Around 3 grand would cover the extra payments I need for a full Gov pension. Roughly speaking I'd get this back after about 4 years, so maybe it'd be worth doing after all.


Your situation in having four years missing contributions is very similar to my wife's. The only difference I can see is we are UK resident.

Provided you're in good health the investment of buying those years is very worthwhile even if it means paying a little more tax.

I forget the exact figures but in Mrs P's case purchasing the additional years increases her pension by £1300pa which after tax will be +/- £1040. The capital investment of buying the extra years is repaid in under three years and from then on gives a return of +/-£1000pa. For a healthy person it's a no brainer.

You can find all this info on the .gov website along with a tax calculator which quickly and simply will show the outcome of increased income and tax liability.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jun 2021)

I'm late to this thread but have a couple of observations. I quite like the Lunar Month payments, they always arrive on the same day of the week, mines a Wednesday, and I've set up a four weekly repeating event in the calendar app on my laptop.
The only Pensions that I have are my State Pension and a small £20 PCM private pension. Mrs Tenkaykev gets State Pension plus an NHS Pension from her years of Nursing. This brings her over her tax allowance. As my income is less than my tax allowance I use the " Marriage Allowance Transfer" option. This enables me to transfer £1,260 of my tax allowance to Mrs Tenkaykev and reduces her tax.


----------

